# How soon does Zoloft work?



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

First of all, hi  . I have a somewhat odd situation (or so I think), so I'll go over it before getting to my questions (besides the one in the subject). You can skip the next three paragraphs and just read the recap if you like.

I've had issues with depression for a while, and spent a couple years on meds (Prozac didn't work, Remeron didn't work, Zoloft was the charm and I stayed on it for over a year). Was fine for a couple years, and have been going downhill for a few years. I plan to call my doctor in the morning, hopefully to get a same-day appointment to go back on Zoloft (presumably, since it worked before).

In the week or so that I've been contemplating going back on meds for depression, I realized how nervous and anxious I get about pretty simple things. I'm a graduate student, and classes are hell.. if I get called on, I get so terrified that I can't speak, my heart races, I feel sick, and I start blushing. And then the professor calls on someone else and assumes I haven't been paying attention, when really I'm just too anxious to respond. And I look like an idiot in front of everyone. When they go around the class getting answers/opinions, I spend the time until my turn doing all of the same. I find myself wishing I had skipped class because anything is preferable to the anxiety and downright fear I experience.

Gee, I wonder if I have a *gasp* anxiety problem. Figured I'd mention it to my doc when I talk to him, then I looked at Zoloft's website to see if it treats anxiety, and I looked at the Social Anxiety Disorder checklist.. every single one of them applies to me. Oh. Obviously an internet checklist does not constitute a clinical diagnosis, but 15/15 is pretty high.


A recap if you skipped all that: History of depression, going to doctor about going back on Zoloft for depression, realized apparently have anxiety problems.

So my questions:
1. How effective is Zoloft for anxiety? I saw a thing about it somewhere on this site, and it wasn't rated very favorably.. Does it seem to make a difference if you've been on other anti-anxiety meds? As in, you don't know how bad something is until you've had something better.
2. How long does it take Zoloft to work for anxiety? I seem to remember it kicking in fairly quickly for depression (2-3 weeks). Anyone know if it works differently for anxiety? Ideally, I'd like the anxiety to go away immediately, as it's distressing and really interfering with my life.
3. If it does take a while to kick in, would it be possible to get something else for the interim? Like Valium or Xanax (reading here indicates the latter may be hard to get), for a few weeks until the Zoloft starts working, assuming it does.
4. If I were to get Valium or something, would it generally be taken every day or only as needed? I only have class three days a week, so that's when I'd really really really need it. Although having more general anxiety knocked out 24/7 would be pretty sweet.. and make it much more easy to get stuff accomplished.

I apologize for the novel, this whole thing is very new to me. I'd like to have an idea of how this stuff works before I go to the doc so I know what to ask for.

Thanks to anyone who read this and may be able to offer some advice  .


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

My experience was it starts doing something after 6-8 weeks. Terribly though that something had little to do with relieving anxiety. Hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

It should begin to help you within 2-4 weeks, full effects after about 8 weeks.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> It should begin to help you within 2-4 weeks, full effects after about 8 weeks.


I my case it didn't work even at 300 mg daily and 13 weeks of trying it. I really beat that dead horse.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. Try an MAOI.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Try an MAOI.


That has been suggested starting in 2003. Doubt you're going to change my mind.


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

Hm, so it sounds like if it is going to work, it'll take a while. Hopefully I can get my doctor to give me something else in the meantime, because I really really need to get out of this. It's funny, not even a week ago I just thought this was my normal.. it honestly never even occurred to me that my anxiety is excessive--until I was sitting in class waiting to have to speak and was contemplating ducking out of my seat and leaving to avoid it. Now, I can't wait to see about getting on meds to reduce it. Please oh please let my doctor have an opening tomorrow!!

How hard is it to get a scrip for Valium or something similar?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

sidekick said:


> How hard is it to get a scrip for Valium or something similar?


Bring crowbar -- may be needed to pry the scrip from their iron grip.


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

Haha, great. I've had the same doc since I was born (23 now).. think that'll help?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rocknroll714 said:


> I seriously don't understand why you won't consider an MAOI.


I seriously considered for years and came the answer of NO.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Like everyone says, definitely without a doubt do not take into account your opinions of looking for the positive effects of any SSRI type drug for a minimum of 4-6 weeks. You can often feel better much sooner, and many times you can often feel MUCH WORSE in the beginning. But once 4 weeks hits it gradually gets better and better. After about 8 weeks and a possible dose increase the effects if the med works for you though not for everyone obviously, but when I did it the effects were outstanding. Extraordinary.


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

polythene said:


> If you're depressed, you might want to give a shot, but if your primary problem is anxiety, ask your doctor about a benzo or beta blocker. These won't cure your anxiety or necessarily make you more social, but will mitigate symptoms.
> 
> As for the Valium - yeah, bring a crowbar. It's easier to get drugs like this by breaking into a pharmacy, honestly. I just didn't have the stamina to bother asking for them.


Yeah, depression is the problem I've had for a while. Zoloft worked for me before, so it makes sense to try it first this time around. I don't mind it taking a while to work for depression, but the anxiety sucks.

Why is it so hard to get meds like Valium? Do people abuse them? Sell them on the street? Are they excessively dangerous? I know nothing about drugs and it wouldn't occur to me that a doc might not prescribe a useful med.

Are there any effective, fast-working anxiety meds that aren't impossible to get? The "fast-working" thing is pretty crucial. To make a long story short, anxiety is seriously affecting my school performance and feeding the depression (which I'm sure feeds the anxiety). The semester is half over, and I pretty much have a solid semester's work to do.. not gonna happen if I have to wait 8 weeks for Zoloft to kick in.

My appointment is for Tuesday. I have to do a presentation for my most anxiety inducing class on Monday. Fabulous :roll . Maybe if I pass out and/or throw up it'll give my doc extra motivation to give me something good.


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm leaving for my doctor's appointment in a minute.. wish me luck!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

I <3333 my doctor so much. I must've talked to him for like half an hour. He asked me what I wanted, and I said Zoloft and something for anxiety in the short term. So he gave me scrips for Zoloft and Ativan :boogie . I'm so excited! The next time I have to present for class, I will hopefully be able to speak! Coherently! Without feeling like the world is going to end!!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

My tip: Test the Ativan before giving the presentation so you get the dose right (calm, but not sleepy).


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

They're 1mg pills, and my doc said to take half of one about two hours beforehand. If I'm still feeling anxious an hour or an hour and a half later, to take the other half. I do want to play with it a little bit before, though.. you're definitely right, don't want to be too anxious or too sleepy! I'll probably experiment on Thursday, since I have some anxiety-inducing events going on.


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

Good to hear you got some meds to help with your anxiety and depression. Keep us posted!


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

sidekick said:


> Why is it so hard to get meds like Valium? Do people abuse them? Sell them on the street? Are they excessively dangerous? I know nothing about drugs and it wouldn't occur to me that a doc might not prescribe a useful med.


Yes, they are very commonly abused and sold illegally. Not excessively dangerous by themselves (you would need to take a very high dose to OD and die) but when combined with alcohol the danger multiplies greatly.

I have tried benzos and they just make me feel flat and empty. They also negate pretty much all the effects I get from other meds I am on while taking the benzo. I also experience fairly nasty withdrawals even after just taking one .5 dose.

Don't be afraid to try the other SSRI's or SNRI's if you find that zoloft still isn't giving you as much help with your anxiety as you would like. It personally increased mine; likely due to its action on dopamine.


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

it doesnt


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

KurtG85 said:


> Yes, they are very commonly abused and sold illegally. Not excessively dangerous by themselves (you would need to take a very high dose to OD and die) but when combined with alcohol the danger multiplies greatly.
> 
> I have tried benzos and they just make me feel flat and empty. They also negate pretty much all the effects I get from other meds I am on while taking the benzo. I also experience fairly nasty withdrawals even after just taking one .5 dose.
> 
> Don't be afraid to try the other SSRI's or SNRI's if you find that zoloft still isn't giving you as much help with your anxiety as you would like. It personally increased mine; likely due to its action on dopamine.


Oh, I see. Haha, I'm so naive about drugs, it isn't even funny. I guess I should keep my Ativan hidden, just in case someone gets ideas. I'll probably end up keeping it with/near me at all times (stuck it in my bookbag to take on campus with me today, otherwise it stays in my purse). My doc did say not to drink, although I should have asked him to clarify... I'm not taking the benzo every day, just as needed. If I haven't had any that day, or even in a couple days, is it safe to drink? I'll probably just play it safe and not drink at all until I talk to him again. Not a big deal, I'm not much of a drinker anyway.

Did you have problems with feeling flat while on benzos daily, or as-needed? I'm only taking them as needed, so I don't think feeling flat will be a big problem. And even if I feel flat while on them, I'd rather be flat than terrified. Although withdrawal would not be fun.. I have zero benzo tolerance, we'll see how my body reacts to .5mg-1mg of Ativan..

The Zoloft is primarily for depression.. it's worked before, so I'm assuming it will work again. If it doesn't work for the anxiety, I'll look into something else. But I don't think I'll want to stop the Zoloft.. I don't know, I'll have to see what happens and see what my doctor thinks, but I'd probably just keep with the as-needed benzos.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zoloft worked wonders for my depression and nothing for my anxiety.


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

Good thing I took Ativan before my class tonight, apparently I have to speak...


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

Ended up not having to speak.

The trial run was interesting. It was a minimal-anxiety situation, so I'm not sure how it'll fare when it's more dire. But it worked pretty well. I would think about something that normally makes me feel very anxious, and it was like it *wanted* to get into that super-anxious mode, but couldn't. Like when you turn the key in the ignition and the engine won't turn over. I wasn't 100% anxiety free, but probably 93% anxiety free. The only thing that was there at all was a vague sense of tenseness or unease. But I can deal with that. Otherwise, I feel great. It's like my mind has carefully wiped clean and scotch-guarded to prevent anxiety from sticking.

Tomorrow, I have a somewhat higher-anxiety situation.. we'll see how the Ativan works for that.

But so far, I'm pretty darn happy with it. And it didn't make me sleepy!


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Great to hear.


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

Hm, the physical feeling of anxiety increased yesterday and more today. So while the Ativan has taken care of my mind, my body still feels anxious. Which makes me think I should be anxious, even though I'm not thinking anxious thoughts.

I'm not sure what to do.. My doc wrote on the scrip that I can take up to 2 pills (total 2mg) of Ativan per day. I don't want to increase the dosage after only 3 days of taking it. I had been taking half a pill (.5mg) and then the other half an hour or so later. Today, that first half pill really didn't help much. I finally took the other half about 3 hours later, and it's about the same as it was before. Or maybe not.. the physical symptoms are really messing me up. I don't even know WHY I'm feeling anxious.

Should I call my doctor and see if he can prescribe me a beta blocker? My next appointment with him is in 4 weeks.. Maybe I can see if I can get an appointment sooner..


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Bring crowbar -- may be needed to pry the scrip from their iron grip.


I've never had trouble getting bezos with several different drs, guess ive just been lucky. My current dr i think had reservations about putting me on a benzo, but i was already on one when i came back form the hospital so it was too late for her to put on th iron glove.


----------



## usb304 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Zoloft excellent, but gives sleep full of dreams only*

My experience is that zoloft has cured my depression successfully. But it can't be stopped completely, and a maintenance dose of 50 mg/day is a must.
But it has a bad side effect: I get sleep only with dreams. I don't get even a 5-minute sleep without dreams. And this has resulted in almost "no sleep" since several years. All the consequences of sleep deprivation are faced by me since many years.
I tried to quit zoloft many times, but the symptoms of depression always return back within a couple of weeks of quitting.
In summary, excellent medication for depression type that I suffered, but at the cost of sleep (I mean, sleep WITHOUT ANY DREAMS).
-USB304
-----------------------------------------------------------------------



sidekick said:


> First of all, hi  . I have a somewhat odd situation (or so I think), so I'll go over it before getting to my questions (besides the one in the subject). You can skip the next three paragraphs and just read the recap if you like.
> 
> I've had issues with depression for a while, and spent a couple years on meds (Prozac didn't work, Remeron didn't work, Zoloft was the charm and I stayed on it for over a year). Was fine for a couple years, and have been going downhill for a few years. I plan to call my doctor in the morning, hopefully to get a same-day appointment to go back on Zoloft (presumably, since it worked before).
> 
> ...


----------

